

Latest Prediction: Christopher Hitchens will publically confess his sins to God - JustinSeriously
http://www.longbets.org/574

======
esrtgadg
I guess Martin didn't watch Hitch the other day were he accepted that he might
succumb to that, but noted that if so, he wouldn't be anyone recognisable as
him.

